# Getting Rid of Fruit Flies



## CN_Rail (Apr 18, 2011)

Hello everyone,

I don't know if this is the right place to put this but whatever, let's cut to the chase.

We've got a lot of fruit flies in the kitchen.:sad: It's October already and it's very annoying to see fruit flies buzzing in the kitchen.

There's no fruit in the kitchen, either, and the flies aren't in the refrigerator; they seem to be hanging out over the sink and the trashcans. 

The compost bin is shut tight; fruitflies can't enter that container, and only apple peel goes into there anyhow.

The garbage and recycling bins are also shut tight so no flies there.

The only bin that isn't shut is the boxboard bin, and only cereal boxes and the like ever end up there.

Any ideas? Any help would be very much appreciated.


----------



## sarla (May 14, 2010)

What I use is in a cup put 50/50 dish liquid and vinegar just stir easy . I put it in little shallow containers around where they are and it takes care of them quick.

Oh and I keep it in a area high and change it out once a week .


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Home made fruit fly traps work great. Get a jar, put in a little sugar water, cover with plastic wrap, then poke a few holes with a toothpick or whatever. Put a couple of these in the infested areas. The flies will find their way in but are too stupid to get out.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Years ago I would pour ~1/2" beer in a small bowl and set it on the counter. The fruit flies got drunk, fell in and drowned. 

I no longer waste beer that way.....:laugh:. I spritz the trash can and other areas with tub & tile cleaner (Kaboom oxyclean).....and the bag of pop/beer cans. Formula 409 doesn't do the trick but the tile cleaner is instant death when it destroys the exoskeleton of the flies. 

I also use good old fly-paper for all flying insects.


----------



## Sloppydrippins (Apr 3, 2009)

We use apple cider vinegar in a short glass, put in one drop of dish soap and put it near some fruit in a bowl or wherever you see most of them. This method has worked beautifully for us and always kills 100% of the verminous fruit flies.


----------



## dave2k (Feb 17, 2013)

I became the care-taker of a house where the kitchen was totally overrun with fruit flies. They were so bad it seemed like you could inhale them if you weren't careful. I tried a number of solutions in dishes and commercial chemical products, but the best solution was the sticky fly tape, as mentioned in an earlier post. The tape caught many more flies than any other method I tried.


----------

